# Setup to the Max of R1000



## Radhee

Hey everyone, I've been a smoker for 14 years and am looking to kick the habbit. 

A friend of mine gave me one of his older devices and I used it for about a week before the battery just stopped working. (He gave me the ijust s kit and also the smok baby beast tank.)

Sadly, I started smoking again as the vape stick I was using isnt working.

I need to get either a new kit or just a mod that will work with the baby beast or the ijust tank. I have a budget of R1000.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated, I have no idea what to get, and don't want to buy something that doesn't give me a great vape.

Thanks!


----------



## Strontium

Pico. Can get just the mod for R500 n battery for R100. 
Added bonus that it will still be working when your grandkids are drawing pension.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Stosta

Welcome to the forum!

So you're looking for a mod and batteries @Radhee ? Or else a mod with a built in battery. For under a grand?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Hi @Radhee. At the budget you are describing something like the geekvape aegis sounds about right. Battery and mod should be in the budget ballpark. A 100w bulletproof mod with lots of bells wnd whistles combined with a good capacity 26500 battery should keep you happy.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 87hunter

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=pico-dual-with-melo-iii

On special at a bloody good price 
@ShaneW @MarkK

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Raindance said:


> Hi @Radhee. At the budget you are describing something like the geekvape aegis sounds about right. Battery and mod should be in the budget ballpark. A 100w bulletproof mod with lots of bells wnd whistles combined with a good capacity 26500 battery should keep you happy.
> 
> Regards


Also saw the Aegis at Vape Club and was thinking of that. I also stumbled across this...

https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...r/products/hcigar-vt75-nano-tc-dna-75-box-mod

Maybe too many features that will be wasted on a new vaper, but that is a great price for a DNA mod!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Stosta said:


> Also saw the Aegis at Vape Club and was thinking of that. I also stumbled across this...
> 
> https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...r/products/hcigar-vt75-nano-tc-dna-75-box-mod
> 
> Maybe too many features that will be wasted on a new vaper, but that is a great price for a DNA mod!


That is a good buy! Remember new vapers turn into us in a very short time and gear like that saves money in the long run.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Humbolt

Stosta said:


> Also saw the Aegis at Vape Club and was thinking of that. I also stumbled across this...
> 
> https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...r/products/hcigar-vt75-nano-tc-dna-75-box-mod
> 
> Maybe too many features that will be wasted on a new vaper, but that is a great price for a DNA mod!


That is a very decent mod at a very reasonable price. Fantastic find.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

@Stosta I was scouting the interwebs just a minute ago and was gonna post the exact same thing as you.

https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...ducts/geekvape-aegis-shielded-100w-tc-box-mod

The Geekvape is a solid device which is extremely durable and not too badly priced considering it does include a battery. It has more than enough power for your tank and the battery life should be great as well. 

https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...r/products/hcigar-vt75-nano-tc-dna-75-box-mod

Whilst this is a 75w mod, it does has a DNA75 chipset. DNA chips are said to be the best chip which is very accurate in terms of power delivery. Theres a lot of things you can do with a DNA chip but I would suggest not messing with anything if you are not sure what it does. 75w is a decent amount of power as I would belive that you will be using the TFV8 at around 40-50w. It is a single 18650 device so battery life won't be as good as the Aegis.

I hope this helps you in making your decision.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Radhee

Strontium said:


> Pico. Can get just the mod for R500 n battery for R100.
> Added bonus that it will still be working when your grandkids are drawing pension.


Where can I get one?


----------



## Radhee

Stosta said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> So you're looking for a mod and batteries @Radhee ? Or else a mod with a built in battery. For under a grand?


A mod and batteries please bro


----------



## daniel craig

Radhee said:


> A mod and batteries please bro


Aegis: https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...ducts/geekvape-aegis-shielded-100w-tc-box-mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Radhee

daniel craig said:


> @Stosta I was scouting the interwebs just a minute ago and was gonna post the exact same thing as you.
> 
> How do you think this conspires to the Pico device?
> https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...ducts/geekvape-aegis-shielded-100w-tc-box-mod
> 
> The Geekvape is a solid device which is extremely durable and not too badly priced considering it does include a battery. It has more than enough power for your tank and the battery life should be great as well.
> 
> https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...r/products/hcigar-vt75-nano-tc-dna-75-box-mod
> 
> Whilst this is a 75w mod, it does has a DNA75 chipset. DNA chips are said to be the best chip which is very accurate in terms of power delivery. Theres a lot of things you can do with a DNA chip but I would suggest not messing with anything if you are not sure what it does. 75w is a decent amount of power as I would belive that you will be using the TFV8 at around 40-50w. It is a single 18650 device so battery life won't be as good as the Aegis.
> 
> I hope this helps you in making your decision.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

have a look at the classifieds section, a lot of second hand but good mods available from members

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

daniel craig said:


> Aegis: https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...ducts/geekvape-aegis-shielded-100w-tc-box-mod


The Aegis seems to be external charging only so that adds the cost of a charger...

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig

Raindance said:


> The Aegis seems to be external charging only so that adds the cost of a charger...
> 
> Regards


I thought it had on-board charging  Thanks for clearing that up.

Seems that the best option will probably be the Pico deal you suggested or the HCigar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Raindance said:


> Hi @Radhee. At the budget you are describing something like the geekvape aegis sounds about right. Battery and mod should be in the budget ballpark. A 100w bulletproof mod with lots of bells wnd whistles combined with a good capacity 26500 battery should keep you happy.
> 
> Regards


Also there is this 26650 mod for R550. 
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-flawless-100w-tc-26650-mod

and this 26650 for R690
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...er/products/vaporesso-nebula-100w-tc-vape-mod

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strontium

Radhee said:


> Where can I get one?



http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=pico-dual-with-melo-iii

https://atomize.co.za/eleaf-istick-pico-25-SOUTH-AFRICA-PRETORIA

First link is older version with tank, 2nd is newer, higher power but mid only.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/starter-kits-and-combos

Lots of options, prices aren’t the best though


----------



## Strontium




----------



## Radhee

Strontium said:


> http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=pico-dual-with-melo-iii
> 
> https://atomize.co.za/eleaf-istick-pico-25-SOUTH-AFRICA-PRETORIA
> 
> First link is older version with tank, 2nd is newer, higher power but mid only.


How does this device compare to all of those? https://www.vapeking.co.za/sigelei-vcigo-moon-box-moonshot-rdta-starter-kit.html


----------



## Stosta

Radhee said:


> How does this device compare to all of those? https://www.vapeking.co.za/sigelei-vcigo-moon-box-moonshot-rdta-starter-kit.html


You would need to get two batteries for it, and added to that changing you lose out on the convenience of a screen to display information.

Personally I wouldn't say it's for _advanced_ users, but I think it could be frustrating for a relatively new vaper to figure out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Radhee

Batteries for 100 bucks? Where?

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Stosta

Radhee said:


> Batteries for 100 bucks? Where?


Batteries for R75 if you go to the Vape King Craft Bar Launch!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-craighall-craft-bar-and-eatry-grand-opening-2-0.t46199/#post-629986

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Stosta said:


> Batteries for R75 if you go to the Vape King Craft Bar Launch!
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-craighall-craft-bar-and-eatry-grand-opening-2-0.t46199/#post-629986



Online they are selling for 160 !!! I wish I was in joeberg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Online they are selling for 160 !!! I wish I was in joeberg.


Oops! I should have seen that!

I guess transport costs might blow your budget a bit on that idea!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Radhee

So I managed to get a full setup for R806.00(including shipping and batteries)

Thank you for all the suggestions, you guys really helped me! 

My order arrives tomorrow, super excited!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Radhee said:


> So I managed to get a full setup for R806.00(including shipping and batteries)
> 
> Thank you for all the suggestions, you guys really helped me!
> 
> My order arrives tomorrow, super excited!


What did you end up getting?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Radhee

Stosta said:


> What did you end up getting?



I went with the http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=pico-dual-with-melo-iii

Got batteries from them as well for 120 a pop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Radhee said:


> I went with the http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=pico-dual-with-melo-iii
> 
> Got batteries from them as well for 120 a pop.


Haven't played with that one, but the original Pico is still an amazing mod, so I think you've made a really wise buy there! Post pics when you get it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Radhee

Stosta said:


> Haven't played with that one, but the original Pico is still an amazing mod, so I think you've made a really wise buy there! Post pics when you get it!


Will do, shot mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@Radhee The Vape Guy has helped me so much in choosing the right mod for ME. I suggest that you PM him @BumbleBee and he'll advise you accordingly and with endless patience! And if you get any mod from him, buy some of his housebrand Bumblebee - Machete (coffee e-juice). It's outstanding!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Radhee

Hooked said:


> @Radhee The Vape Guy has helped me so much in choosing the right mod for ME. I suggest that you PM him @BumbleBee and he'll advise you accordingly and with endless patience! And if you get any mod from him, buy some of his housebrand Bumblebee - Machete (coffee e-juice). It's outstanding!


I already ordered myself a whole setup, but may just hit him up for some juice. Thanks man


----------



## Radhee

Radhee said:


> Will do, shot mate


The package has arrived! Thanks everyone that helped!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## davedes

Vaporesso swag, small, compact, easy to carry around and can vape up to 80w.

Start with a 12mg to 18mg nicotine and you will be off the cigarettes for good.

https://www.vaporesso.com/kits-swag-kit-vaporesso


----------



## Stosta

Radhee said:


> The package has arrived! Thanks everyone that helped!


How did the weekend go with your new kit @Radhee ?


----------



## SinnerG

daniel craig said:


> Aegis: https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...ducts/geekvape-aegis-shielded-100w-tc-box-mod



https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-aegis-mod-by-geekvape

Sir Vape has an awesome price on this, just hopefully they stick to it when stock arrives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Radhee

Stosta said:


> How did the weekend go with your new kit @Radhee ?


Amazing! Really enjoying my new toy. Juice is getting smashed real quick!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Radhee said:


> Amazing! Really enjoying my new toy. Juice is getting smashed real quick!


Fantastic to hear! Nothing more upsetting than getting vape mail and it not turning out the way you want it to.

Really happy you came right!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Radhee

Stosta said:


> Fantastic to hear! Nothing more upsetting than getting vape mail and it not turning out the way you want it to.
> 
> Really happy you came right!


All thanks to you and everyone else that helped. Another big thanks to errrbaaadi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Raindance said:


> Hi @Radhee. At the budget you are describing something like the geekvape aegis sounds about right. Battery and mod should be in the budget ballpark. A 100w bulletproof mod with lots of bells wnd whistles combined with a good capacity 26500 battery should keep you happy.
> 
> Regards


Horrible battery life

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------

